
Show HN: Squzy – is high-performance monitoring system written in Golang+Bazel - pyxru
https://github.com/squzy/squzy
======
shagabutdinov
What are the pros & cons in comparison with production-ready solutions like
grafana-prometheus stack / nagios / etc?

~~~
pxyup
Thank for asking, I will be provided that information in readme. Right now
squzy it just health check system it is can be connected to nagios or grafana.
Plan do complexity solution

------
pyxru
Hello, everyone !

We wanna present our first release, right now supports different types of
checking:

1) HTTP/HTTPS

2) GRPC

3) TCP

4) SiteMap.xml

In future plan create full system with FE + Agent on hosts.

Enjoy!

